# Parvo - Distemper Titer Results



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Got a call from the vet this weekend, Dante's titers came back as protected









Last Parvo/Distemper vaccine was summer 2005 (1 year booster)

Now if I could just get my vet to agree to 3 year titers instead of every year!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How about never titering? I stopped giving Chama parvo and distemper 7 years ago and never titered her.







I felt confident that after puppy shots plus 2 sets of shots as an adult that she was well protected. 

I don't understand the part about talking your vet into the 3 year thing--isn't that your choice? My vet goes 3 years on titering for rabies which is the only thing I titer for.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

ask your vet why dogs need annual vaccines/titres & humans needs them ..... never









Ask him for the evidence that dogs/cats have incompetent immunes systems (need constant boostering) 
or 
completely different immune physiology (vaccine technology that is successful in humans is not appropriate/successful in dogs/cats) 
or 
if the vaccine response is so unsuccessful (a need for constant boosters) why there has been no significant improvement in the last 40 years??? (annual vaccines have been recommended for dog/cats since the 70's: 40 years is a looooong time to continue using completely ineffective vaccine techniques)

If nothing else, you should get a good


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

The paperwork that I get from the vet to provide to the boarding kennel is always only valid for one year with the titers.

Heck I would titer once every 5-7 years if I didn't need the paper work for boarding!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

My vet doesn't do annual vaccinations!!

I titer because the boarding kennel I use accepts them in lieu of vaccinations, what I wish is that my vet would agree that I don't need to titer every year and put on the paperwork that Dante is good for at least 3 years before the next titer is due!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.The paperwork that I get from the vet to provide to the boarding kennel is always only valid for one year with the titers.
> 
> Heck I would titer once every 5-7 years if I didn't need the paper work for boarding!!


That is really annoying and expensive! Maybe you should get a sitter instead.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I might consider finding a different vet for the titers. That's just bad science, but good for his bottom line.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I've actually never asked why they put just a year







never actually thought about it until this year!

I've called around to some other vets in my area and I get answers I don't like about raw feeding and titers.

My vet is $$$ but I do like the group.


----------

